# will you do a ton of work for someone who wont talk to you????



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

We have been getting a lot of scammers from both texts and e-mails wanting us to come out and estimate some rental property issues or a long list of things that they claim they want done normally in a new home they just bought....and they live out of town at present...

I wont trust anyone who will not call me and talk to me and they think I am gonna meet them or some renter at some hell hole property in town???....


A the beginning of this week I get an e-mail from someone wanting a long list of items repaired in a home he is buying nearby.... I give him the number to someone we use to come out and estimate a few gas lines he wants run.. and then he e-mails back to me that he only wants to e-mail the guy??
*
I tell him that he will need to talk to the person to discuss the issues and I also send him my cell number so we can actually talk too...*

I basically get something set up to go out on sat morning to look the place over but I still need to talk to him and get a way into the home..... He still wont call me and tells me to call the real estate lady and set it up myself....

a day or two passes and I get a smart ass e-mail from him asking if I am interested in his work or not??? So I e-mail him back and say lets just forget the whole thing and you call* Ben Franklin...*..:biggrin:.

then he e-mails me back with another smart ass statement saying all I had to do was just say no and not make him read the whole paragraph.....

At that point I tell him that I am a typing fool and its no problem to type off a whole page or reasons I dont want to deal with him.... then I tell him about all the skummey scammers I deal with every week and usually if they will not call me on the phone I figure it is just a wild goose chase that I am not going to fall for...... Also we get a lot of folks who claim to be dis-abled and cannot speak on the phone (so they claim) so Good luck and bye.....


then he decides to give me a bad review on facebook claiming I must be off my rocker or unstable....:vs_OMG:

we go back and forth and THEN he finally attempts to call me and I get a message to call him back after he posted that bad review........:vs_laugh:

.Ok, so you say I seem unstable ?? I attempt to get you to call me all week long and when you wont and I tell you to e-mail or text or call someone else, so then you give me a bad review on Facebook. Then sometime after this review I get a text from my answering service saying you left me your number and you want me to call you?? ----*Seriously?? * Good luck with your project....


I wont waste my time with this clown or anyone who I get the feeling they are atttempting to set me up or con me in one way or another 

How many guys out here will jump through hoops for someone who only wants to e-mail you or text you and wont call you back???

......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope, no, no way.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I often get text messages or kijiji messages asking "how much I charge per hour" and I never reply to them even if I'm tempted to fool around.

There is one scam I got caught. I received a text if I was working on the other side of town. I replied "Call me no text". That in itself was the con, 10 minutes later I got 2 different texts for s.e.o services with probably virus links. I blocked these 2 new texter and the original one.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyway those who text or emails are usually 95% price shoppers, wranglers and time wasters. Those 5% who I write to call me actually do and find it too expensive and maybe 1-2% actually hire me.

I don't text, F that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nope, wont even waste my time responding back..either call or f**k off....now if its a steady customer that texts me, thats a different story all together and I will text back and set up something that way...
but not from some random idiot..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've found many times when receiving texts or emails, it's because English is the person's second language.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Many of my LL text jobs. But I know them. No talkie no workie.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I keep getting all kinds of scammers looking to invest in my plumber business, have big job they are out of town. Last email that said that I replied no sh!t by the picture you sent your not even on my side of the world ahole. I don’t give out my e-mail to anyone unless it’s a customer, if they Facebook message me I have it set to automatically respond to call me for a response. I prefer to actually talk to someone.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You know those advertisers who want to put your ad in the nurses, ambulance, fire fighters whatyoumacallthem pamphlets/calendar/I don't know. They call me 4-5 times a year, the next one who calls I'll say sure put my ad in there but just like my customers they only pay when I have produced results. Same for theirs ads, guarantee the results and maybe I'll pay you. You know real life is like that, wranglers don't always play fair.

I'll be waiting for their reaction. :devil3::devil3:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

This is part of the reason I'm glad that my business line has a local cell phone prefix but it's actually a landline. I don't get text messages from new customers. Only select customers get my mobile number (I forward calls when I'm not at the house), and I don't mind texting with those clients.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> This is part of the reason I'm glad that my business line has a local cell phone prefix but it's actually a landline. I don't get text messages from new customers. Only select customers get my mobile number (I forward calls when I'm not at the house), and I don't mind texting with those clients.


Scammers can use any number they want making you think it's a local number. Every SINGLE DAY I get a NEW local number scam call supposedly coming from china pretending to be google my business.

Then on the news, scammers have been using the local police phone number to rob people.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I also find those people really stupid because the very first line of the ad states to call because you won't get an email reply. They send an email anyway so I send some of them a copy/paste message back to call and emails are ignored. Guess what they they reply back! That's when they are deleted.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have had so many claiming to be handicapped and cannot speak on the phone... trying to make me feel sorry for them and go the extra mile for them because of some supposed disability.....

you would think after a while they would come up with something new.... 

last week I caught one dumbass tangled up in his own lies and he comes back at me with,,, -----well I cannot speak because I just had a throat operation and wont heal up for a month or two...........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I think that being overly polite to one another is half the problem with our society, theives know this and try to manipulate others by acting like I have hurt their feelings... I could care less about your feelings stranger....you are nothing more to me but a shi/ stain on the rim of a toilet bowl

most folks will bend over backwards to avoid a nasty word or fight even if it is only a texting battle...with someone from the other side of the planet... .


Usually after a few texts back and forth I finally send them a special picture back to them and tell them to suck on this sch-long when it pulls out...


https://photos.app.goo.gl/7Sr4SbR5GtUj8oVq8




..


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Tango said:


> Scammers can use any number they want making you think it's a local number. Every SINGLE DAY I get a NEW local number scam call supposedly coming from china pretending to be google my business.
> 
> Then on the news, scammers have been using the local police phone number to rob people.


I get 3 or 4 of these a day, sometimes as many as 15-20 spam calls a day
just setting in my apt. minding my own business, :devil3:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Scammers can use any number they want making you think it's a local number.


Yeah there's plenty of that, but my point was that since my landline doesn't receive texts, I get to weed out all of the people that refuse to take the time of day to make a phone call.

If you won't call and speak to me, I don't have time for you.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

I have my landline called forward to my cell all the time, so I do not know which line the spam calls are actually coming from, 
because I like being able to answer with my Bluetooth, and I don't want
to have to run across my small apt to reach the landline when some jerk
calls to offer a scam medical plan or free no interest loan :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Same as what all you have said ^^^


I will some times just get a text- "How much to install _____" with no formal greeting, no hello, just asking for a price, just angers me


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Same as what all you have said ^^^
> 
> 
> I will some times just get a text- "How much to install _____" with no formal greeting, no hello, just asking for a price, just angers me


At least 1-2 times a week I get the same as you, no greetings "what's your rate?" 

Tonight a caller I knew right away she'd get on my nerves. install a vanity in the evening like if I was a charity, I hung up after her complaining, she didn't have time to finish her sentence the line was dead and the number blocked.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I stop answering the phone after 6pm and never on weekends. Even for my regular customers. Got to have some time away or else I'd go berserk.


Been getting disgruntled with this whole business of dealing with customers, telemarketers, scammers, hack plumbers, diy hacks, etc etc etc


Sometimes I think there just needs to be a big reset


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> I stop answering the phone after 6pm and never on weekends. Even for my regular customers. Got to have some time away or else I'd go berserk.
> 
> 
> Been getting disgruntled with this whole business of dealing with customers, telemarketers, scammers, hack plumbers, diy hacks, etc etc etc
> ...



Maybe you are too busy, I'd feel the same way getting too much work. 

Unfortunately for me I answer all calls, not busy enough. Only once in a while when I'm really tired and taking a nap the phone is off. The ones who get on my nerves recently are the wranglers, price shoppers and free estimates.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Tango said:


> Maybe you are too busy, I'd feel the same way getting too much work.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I answer all calls, not busy enough. Only once in a while when I'm really tired and taking a nap the phone is off. The ones who get on my nerves recently are the wranglers, price shoppers and free estimates.



Nope, not busy enough, that's the problem driving me crazy. Same as you, wranglers, price shoppers and free estimates. Dealing with all that BS and can't find enough good customers.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I’ll talk to customers through text, my answering machine message tells customers to text me.

I will always speak at least once with them on the phone before our appointment. Usually I can smell a scammer a mile away.....

A lot of my repeat customers text me to schedule and I often have new customers confirm a pice via text/email.

After they sign the approval portion of my invoice and with the text/email confirmation I have, this twice provides proof that they agreed to my price.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I have had so many claiming to be handicapped and cannot speak on the phone... trying to make me feel sorry for them and go the extra mile for them because of some supposed disability.....
> 
> you would think after a while they would come up with something new....
> 
> last week I caught one dumbass tangled up in his own lies and he comes back at me with,,, -----well I cannot speak because I just had a throat operation and wont heal up for a month or two...........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


My wife had vocal cord surgery in May and couldn’t talk for about 2 months. I didn’t even think about if she was alone and needed to call someone for service on anything. She could’ve had someone call for her though, most people would have a friend or loved one help them out. 

I agree, most are scams


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> My wife had vocal cord surgery in May and couldn’t talk for about 2 months. I didn’t even think about if she was alone and needed to call someone for service on anything. She could’ve had someone call for her though, most people would have a friend or loved one help them out.
> 
> I agree, most are scams



2 of the most happiest months of your life....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> My wife had vocal cord surgery in May and couldn’t talk for about 2 months. I didn’t even think about if she was alone and needed to call someone for service on anything. She could’ve had someone call for her though, most people would have a friend or loved one help them out.
> 
> I agree, most are scams





If you are a snowflake, or a Democrat, I hope you are not offended by the texting fellow claiming that he cant speak because of an operation...... if you are offended try to get over it....... 

You would have to be nuts to believe that load of horsecrap from a total stranger ......


I have been working my ass off for about 3 weeks straight and like today I get about 4 google calls trying to tell me i got troubles with my site, 
and also a couple of texts asking how much to come out and set their toilet...... I tell them to just use Lowes and leave me out of it....

I wish that their was a way to disconnect the constant google calls, after a while you would think that they would finally give up and figure out that they are doing more harm to themselves by annoying me all day long....... I have hit the #9 a number of times which is supposed to alert them not to call me back but it just goes on and on and on.........:vs_mad:..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I got 4 of them today, 2 texts and 2 phone caller who were so annoying. A chinese woman wanted me to fix the water heater for free because that's what free estimates are for... I still don't get it when they ask for an estimate she said I would fix it for free at the same time.

Another guy called twice and texted me trying to go out for a free estimate and fix it for free as well!!



Here's a text from tonight. I feel like giving him the middle finger. What response would you give back?


*
Hello, I need a 2 handle bathtub facet, spout and diverter replaced on a 1987 tub with a single handle pressure regulated 1 handle system. I have a $100 budget for the installation - would you be interested? Thanks, John*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I got 4 of them today, 2 texts and 2 phone caller who were so annoying. A chinese woman wanted me to fix the water for free because that's what free estimates are for... I still don't get it when they ask for an estimate she said I would fix it for free at the same time.
> 
> Another guy called called twice and texted me trying to go out for a free estimate and fix it for free as well!!
> 
> ...




you need to play with john and learn him a lesson....... I would tell him you will come out tomorrow and set up a time ..... then a few minutes before the appointment text him and tell him your truck broke down and lets try for tomorrow....... then repeat the process a few times....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> I've found many times when receiving texts or emails, it's because English is the person's second language.


I've found with many in the younger generations that when it comes to texting and emails, English is their second language............... even when they were born in this country. I often place craigslist ads, and sometimes when the item requires a conversation, I will state "calls only, no texts or emails". I still get more texts and emails than calls sometimes. 

In my experience they are generally confounded when confronted with a no text issue. They genuinely cannot comprehend how, why and when a conversation is necessary sometimes instead of a text. The things that they are no longer teaching in these ultra liberal public school systems today are just amazing. It goes way beyond simple mistakes or laziness in grammar, spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I've found with many in the younger generations that when it comes to texting and emails, English is their second language............... even when they were born in this country. I often place craigslist ads, and sometimes when the item requires a conversation, I will state "calls only, no texts or emails". I still get more texts and emails than calls sometimes.
> 
> In my experience they are generally confounded when confronted with a no text issue. They genuinely cannot comprehend how, why and when a conversation is necessary sometimes instead of a text. The things that they are no longer teaching in these ultra liberal public school systems today are just amazing. It goes way beyond simple mistakes or laziness in grammar, spelling and punctuation.




I generally like to get a feel for the person to be sure I am not going out to some morons house or god knows what they are.. If they actually have to speak to you then normally I can smell "dog shi/" from a mile away .... 

I do get a lot of calls from folks that have such a nasty drawl or sound drunk or totally retarded too ...they are calling and asking for prices...
Most of them I normally pass them on to someone else.... 
I try to be polite and give them free info which I know is probably like trying to explain something to a cow..... 

they be just chewing their cud and not understanding a word I said to them .


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I've found with many in the younger generations that when it comes to texting and emails, English is their second language............... even when they were born in this country. I often place craigslist ads, and sometimes when the item requires a conversation, I will state "calls only, no texts or emails". I still get more texts and emails than calls sometimes.
> 
> In my experience they are generally confounded when confronted with a no text issue. They genuinely cannot comprehend how, why and when a conversation is necessary sometimes instead of a text. The things that they are no longer teaching in these ultra liberal public school systems today are just amazing. It goes way beyond simple mistakes or laziness in grammar, spelling and punctuation.



Same thing for me when I put up stuff for sale. I usually do like you, no texting... I have found 99% of texters text only their original question so I'm assuming they are on CRACK drugs because even if you reply they never get back to you. Same thing for plumbing!

I put ads up for some tires and rims and this time I wrote, I get a text or a message your number is automatically banned forever.



Another thing you put the price as FIRM non negotiable and the first thing they ask or text is if it's negotiable. So the last few wranglers who called for my GF's carpet who asked that question I said sure and raised the price by 100$, they were all confused! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I got so fed up with this carpet I put the price at 22 thousand dollars for 6 months. :devil3: It's still for sale and it's going to the dumpster when I clean out the basement.
Sometimes I would put stuff for free at the curb and some people would call saying it was already gone and were angry I didn't call them! People are insane!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I got 4 of them today, 2 texts and 2 phone caller who were so annoying. A chinese woman wanted me to fix the water heater for free because that's what free estimates are for... I still don't get it when they ask for an estimate she said I would fix it for free at the same time.
> 
> Another guy called twice and texted me trying to go out for a free estimate and fix it for free as well!!
> 
> ...





I would text back and tell them when you have a $500.00 budget give me a call back...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I read some statistic years ago that claimed that the media needed to write stories on something like a 5th grade level, or else they would be incomprehensible to the majority of the public. For years I refused to believe that people were that stupid. 

Today I think a 5th grade level is way above their level of comprehension.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I read some statistic years ago that claimed that the media needed to write stories on something like a 5th grade level, or else they would be incomprehensible to the majority of the public. For years I refused to believe that people were that stupid.
> 
> Today I think a 5th grade level is way above their level of comprehension.


I agree 100%, I've found that too, levels of intelligence and knowledge greatly differ from a person to the next. I remember in little school the teachers would harass and tease me because I wasn't good in math and some other subjects. Now the tables are turned, I know many math formulas, I do my own accounting, passed administration exams, got several trade certificates, etc. 

I look outside my window and the teachers climb sidewalks and bump other cars to get a parking spot, they can't even check their engine oil or tire pressure and they were the ones who were laughing at me back then...

Who's laughing now.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I agree 100%, I've found that too, levels of intelligence and knowledge greatly differ from a person to the next. I remember in little school the teachers would harass and tease me because I wasn't good in math and some other subjects. Now the tables are turned, I know many math formulas, I do my own accounting, passed administration exams, got several trade certificates, etc.
> 
> I look outside my window and the teachers climb sidewalks and bump other cars to get a parking spot, they can't even check their engine oil or tire pressure and they were the ones who were laughing at me back then...
> 
> Who's laughing now.




I have seen it first hand too..... personally I dont think 75% of the people in the USA can comprehend much over third grade level.... 
Also they seem to dumb themselves down with drugs and booze...

I went to school with a jerk that got a full ride to notre dame college, so he thought life was gonna be given to him on a silver platter.... well he went downhill pretty fast and eventually drank himself to death about 6 years ago and did not have a pot to piss in either....

It warms my heart every time I think of him:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I have seen it first hand too..... personally I dont think 75% of the people in the USA can comprehend much over third grade level....
> Also they seem to dumb themselves down with drugs and booze...
> 
> I went to school with a jerk that got a full ride to notre dame college, so he thought life was gonna be given to him on a silver platter.... well he went downhill pretty fast and eventually drank himself to death about 6 years ago and did not have a pot to piss in either....
> ...





wow your giving the benefit of the doubt with 75%...I would put it at 90+% are complete morons that make it through life by accident....and are lead around by the remaining less than 10%...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nope.. 
I’m too busy to play games. I get emails and texts, regularly. 
my response is:
“please call me to book an appointment, @__________,
thank you _________”
If they’re legit, they call if not, its not my problem.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> wow your giving the benefit of the doubt with 75%...I would put it at 90+% are complete morons that make it through life by accident....and are lead around by the remaining less than 10%...



You are probably closer to the truth... I would say that 5% of the people actually run the world and it would literally fall apart if they were taken out of the system, and the other 90% are morons . Then their is that other 5% gap in-between both who get to be middle management .

I was just trying to be nice saying only 75% were morons.....:vs_laugh:....


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Not only the general public, but a lot of trades people,
Trying to read their notes or invoices, it is like reading a Doctors notes :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Not only the general public, but a lot of trades people,
> Trying to read their notes or invoices, it is like reading a Doctors notes :biggrin:



My mom wanted me to be a doctor and I said no thanxs I dont want the pay cut from a plumber......but I write like a china man with 4 broken fingers...:vs_laugh:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Just heard an ad on the radio for this company, claiming that texts and emails are the way people want to do business, and that they can help you with that.


https://www.podium.com/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainBob said:


> Just heard an ad on the radio for this company, claiming that texts and emails are the way people want to do business, and that they can help you with that.
> 
> 
> https://www.podium.com/





many people have lost their ability to talk and understand a conversation as it flows live, so text and email , everything is in writing and the person has time to think and respond, it doesnt have to be spontaneous like a real conversation in person or over the phone..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Just heard an ad on the radio for this company, claiming that texts and emails are the way people want to do business, and that they can help you with that.
> 
> 
> https://www.podiumcom/[/quote]
> Why... that takes all night for some price shopper.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Why did post that link? There's nothing there really unless you sign up.
> 
> Another reason for not using emails or text it's considered a contract. Let's say you write a price based on a picture they sent you and once you get there everything outside the picture is screwed up you just owed the mess. Or you forget to write that your price is valid for 15 days well now you are obligated by that price forever.
> 
> You type stuff in a text or email you better send the complete waiver, contract form and a boat load of terms and conditions. I won't waste my life trying to cover my butt in typing stuff that takes all night for some price shopper.



you never give a price over text or email, you always leave off with I need to see it before a price is given, but even if you tell them verbally that IS A CONTRACT...and most people record the phone conversation, real easy with todays technology...but both verbal and written contracts need certain elements in them to make them legally binding...





https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lly-binding/&usg=AOvVaw3KO81LBPHcj4YthXfglBXN


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Tango said:


> Why did post that link? There's nothing there really unless you sign up.
> 
> Another reason for not using emails or text it's considered a contract. Let's say you write a price based on a picture they sent you and once you get there everything outside the picture is screwed up you just owed the mess. Or you forget to write that your price is valid for 15 days well now you are obligated by that price forever.
> 
> You type stuff in a text or email you better send the complete waiver, contract form and a boat load of terms and conditions. I won't waste my life trying to cover my butt in typing stuff that takes all night for some price shopper.



I put the link in just for purposes of this discussion, help illustrate what I am talking about here...and to show that there really is a company offering this service and I'm not talking out of my rear end...


 I'm curious if anyone here is using something similar to this or would try it...I'm thinking this service is some way to bridge the gap from those cold texters that don't know how to talk to people, but I don't want to be wasting my time going back and forth with these price shoppers and paying for a service on top of it...



I do quote prices from pictures and descriptions, not in an email or text but over the phone...I always include the disclaimer it's an estimate, unforeseen conditions do apply...most of the time when I get there I'm pretty accurate and can do the job for what I quoted, but there are those few times...sometimes the customer agrees with the extras, sometimes not and I walk...just the chance you take in this business...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you never give a price over text or email, you always leave off with I need to see it before a price is given, but even if you tell them verbally that IS A CONTRACT...and most people record the phone conversation, real easy with todays technology...but both verbal and written contracts need certain elements in them to make them legally binding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting legal info, I'm guessing it varies state to state and in the case of our Canadian friends, country to country...


So do you really think I should be concerned if I gave verbally or even texted a price for a job over the phone and say it is over $500, and I went out there, discovered it was going to be more work than I quoted, customer didn't agree, I walked, that I would be getting a court summons in the mail?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainBob said:


> Interesting legal info, I'm guessing it varies state to state and in the case of our Canadian friends, country to country...
> 
> 
> So do you really think I should be concerned if I gave verbally or even texted a price for a job over the phone and say it is over $500, and I went out there, discovered it was going to be more work than I quoted, customer didn't agree, I walked, that I would be getting a court summons in the mail?



no because you are only giving an estimate...and when you get there and see for yourself what work needs tobe done...I think the area that gets more problems like that is if some one buys say a certain brand and model microwave and you give them a switch and bait price, but on repair work unseen , you cant be held to an estimate..you have to make sure your email states this is just an estimate and further charges on work needed but not told to contractor, or any wording you want...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Interesting legal info, I'm guessing it varies state to state and in the case of our Canadian friends, country to country...
> 
> 
> So do you really think I should be concerned if I gave verbally or even texted a price for a job over the phone and say it is over $500, and I went out there, discovered it was going to be more work than I quoted, customer didn't agree, I walked, that I would be getting a court summons in the mail?


In my case if it's an estimate you can't raise the price. All you can do is walk away from the job before signing the contract.

So you text a guy the price is 500$ and you go there and realize it'll be 900$ you can't raise it. If he doesn't know the law and doesn't bring it to court then I'd be fine.

So now what I do is give the price I think it'll cost 500$ and add the high ballpark number. So I tell them between 500 to 1200$.

Again I don't text a price or email a price EVER!! It's considered a contract if the customer says ok. You can only decline the job before it starts. Only major hindrance you can change the price midway.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Take today's job, the guy wanted a flat rate to install a shower base and faucet rough. I said no I work hourly. Guess what it saved my bacon again. They had put a vent pipe where the base went, it was invisible because there was a piece of insulation hiding it. I had to reroute under the floor into walls.

When I started the drain I would of had to dismantle a good part of the garage ceiling, joists, electrical wiring and a boatload of water pipes. Then I found out all the existing drain was not to code. I would of spent 2 entire days making it right. F-that.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Were so busy right now I just think of what i would normally charge and double it... they are still bitting

I dont know much about law, ethics, business 

But on our quotes we have a clause that says if unforseen problems occur then the quote isn't valid...

I'm pretty sure it's legit my boss has been through many a legal battle dealing with most of the hi rise dumps we work at


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Were so busy right now I just think of what i would normally charge and double it... they are still bitting
> 
> I dont know much about law, ethics, business
> 
> ...



I have those clauses too, and expanded out to cover almost anything that you would run into....but 99.9% is over the phone, so there is no hard copy per se...and on the phone I explicitly explain this is just a guess and any other work from unforeseen issue would be additional cost... and never had a person question or complain about it...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here are 2 more examples, one was a text asking the price for a fridge line and my availability. I replied to call me, he never did. I knew he wouldn't with a name he had on the screen. Typical price shopper looking for handy hack.

Next was a kijiji message looking for a price to install a faucet, once again based on the name I know she didn't even read the first line of the ad that clearly states to call and I do not reply to messages. They send a million messages to anyone they think they could do it next to nothing. They are lazy and don't have an once courtesy.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Here are 2 more examples, one was a text asking the price for a fridge line and my availability. I replied to call me, he never did. I knew he wouldn't with a name he had on the screen. Typical price shopper looking for handy hack.
> 
> Next was a kijiji message looking for a price to install a faucet, once again based on the name I know she didn't even read the first line of the ad that clearly states to call and I do not reply to messages. They send a million messages to anyone they think they could do it next to nothing. They are lazy and don't have an once courtesy.




some in Canada would say that you are racist or xenophobic or homophobic or god knows what.... maybe you are even femophobic.. -:surprise: 

you are prejudging these poor people calling them lazy, without ever giving them a chance to prove you are 100% right about them....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

you should be ashamed of yourself and if your sissy boy prime minister ever found out about your issues... who knows what the penalty could be:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

what kind of liberal are you??


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> some in Canada would say that you are racist or xenophobic or homophobic or god knows what.... maybe you are even femophobic.. -:surprise:
> 
> you are prejudging these poor people without giving them a chance for them to prove you are 100% right about them....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> you should be ashamed of yourself and if your sissy boy prime minister ever found out about your issues... who knows what the penalty could be:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


You deal with gender issues while I deal with the entire patel family, relatives and friends. At least I can steer them away with a high sticker price. But now most of them I just say I'm not available for the next 3 weeks. The stress is starting to go down a little. You on the other hand have a bigger problem as they may want to jump in your pants! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

The woman with the foreign name actually called me from the kijiji ad and as I expected was only looking for prices. No worries I'll get to fix the hacker work in a few years when she sells the house and passes the problems to someone else. Go check out my soaps!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> some in Canada would say that you are racist or xenophobic or homophobic or god knows what.... maybe you are even femophobic.. -:surprise:
> 
> you are prejudging these poor people calling them lazy, without ever giving them a chance to prove you are 100% right about them....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


By the way I eat at the Lebanese restaurant for their chicken Shawarmas, I eat delicious Ranchero platter at a Mexican husband and wife restaurant and buy all my merch from China. I don't try to haggle their prices I just pay and go.

So take that with your racist claim! :wink::wink: :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango doesnt seem to liberal on his political views.... I see him as a bloc Seperatist lmao... 

With our government it's pretty much pick your poison


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Tango doesnt seem to liberal on his political views.... I see him as a bloc Seperatist lmao...
> 
> With our government it's pretty much pick your poison


I vote for the one who is the most sane. This year's runner up Andrew Scheer, did you know he's in a cult trying to gain access to elitists? They aren't allowed to watch TV or go to the movies alone. That's the poison I didn't want to choose.

Anyway I have no idea what liberal, seperatists and other definitions are really. I know what seperatist are but I don't follow politics.

So yeah Trudeau is back in power but he's the least lunatic of the bunch of the runner ups.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol conservatives have always been for the "elite".. liberals let the flood gates open for immigration.. and well who knows whatever the other ones plans are... politics do play a big role in our lives but for myself 

I just put my head down and go to work...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I vote for the one who is the most sane. This year's runner up Andrew Scheer, did you know he's in a cult trying to gain access to elitists? They aren't allowed to watch TV or go to the movies alone. That's the poison I didn't want to choose.
> 
> Anyway I have no idea what liberal, seperatists and other definitions are really. I know what seperatist are but I don't follow politics.
> 
> So yeah Trudeau is back in power but he's the least lunatic of the bunch of the runner ups.



I have read that Turdeaus power has been all but stripped from him in this last election and he wont be able to just run over everyone and make all kind of nutty laws to appease the transgenders now....... he does not hold a majority so now he has to compromise with the conservatives...

what are they putting in the water up there in Canada anyway???


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> what are they putting in the water up there in Canada anyway???


Strawberry lemonade.... :smile:

We could of had rivers of oil and be rich but you guys bought it all! I just hope they find the treasure on Oak island this season because I bought some shares.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I have read that Turdeaus power has been all but stripped from him in this last election and he wont be able to just run over everyone and make all kind of nutty laws to appease the transgenders now....... he does not hold a majority so now he has to compromise with the conservatives...
> 
> what are they putting in the water up there in Canada anyway???



the same crap california puts in theirs...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's one from last week...So she is asking if her water is feeling well ? Maybe it caught the flue! :vs_laugh:

She can't read it clearly states I don't reply to messages and I also have an English version of the ad on the same page...

_
*Do you speak English?
I am wondering what could be wrong with my water since I have no water pressure..... my water supply is well?*_


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I usually never reply to messages but I decided to have fun on this one. :devil3:


*Hello! can i have a cost estimate for unclogging toilets?*

*Estimates are $300 plus taxes*


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

*Here's more messages that I received (Some have been translated but the original are still horribly misspelled):*


*Good evening., I would need a toiesvp unlocking service. What's zour prices*




*Hello, how much are you charging?*



*This one, he wanted a free Saturday estimate...*

*Good evening, I want to redo the complete plumbing of a small house at ______. Are you available tomorrow to see and estimate?*




*I have a project in the basement. I need a price quotation.*



*Hi,
How much would it cost to repair/replace leaky bathtub faucet handles.*



_*Hello, I live i_______and I would need to make a claking joint in my glass shower and check for a small leak too. Do you do this type of job Thank you!*_



*This one, she sent messages to both my ads and to every ad she could see so every tile guy, handy hack and lawn mower guy....*

*Hello, my hot water tank needs to be replaced. I bought another one. It only remains to install it. Would it be possible to give me an estimate to install my new water heater? (I have the 60 gallon heater, the tray, but not the tips and copper). Thank you
*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I would make a comment about speaking English but im sure some fking snowflake will cry to the administration or mods....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Here's one from last week...So she is asking if her water is feeling well ? Maybe it caught the flue! :vs_laugh:
> 
> She can't read it clearly states I don't reply to messages and I also have an English version of the ad on the same page...
> 
> ...





Sounds like she is saying her water supply is a well. She forgot the letter A.


I think people are ridiculous for texting you but there are many companies advertising they accept texts.


You need to respond with the same text message to every one or text back no one. If they think there's a person on the other end they'll never stop.





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I would make a comment about speaking English but im sure some fking snowflake will cry to the administration or mods....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





I think it's asinine the US doesn't have an official language. If those immigrants can walk thousands of miles and jump borders they can learn some english. We should be allowed to refuse service to non-citizens who don't speak english.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I think it's asinine the US doesn't have an official language. If those immigrants can walk thousands of miles and jump borders they can learn some english. We should be allowed to refuse service to non-citizens who don't speak english.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem what language you want to speak to keep your history going, but if you come to a country , you better learn their language ..period..if you travel from the USA to other countries and dont speak their language your schit out of luck, most countries learn English because they want Americans to spend money there, even if they dont like you...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Sounds like she is saying her water supply is a well. She forgot the letter A.
> 
> 
> I think people are ridiculous for texting you but there are many companies advertising they accept texts.
> ...



I reply to no one as that place is where people think they'll get the 20$ deal. Even 20$ might be considered too much. It's also the place where all the pirates put up ads.


----------

